# Working Goats



## DW Farms

Have a Pack or Harness goat question, Ask away!!!

I have had harness and pack goats for over 8 years, So if anyone need help or is intrested in either, I would be more than happy to help,

Thanks
Adam
DW Farms
http://workinggoats.tripod.com


----------



## goathappy

I need advice.
I have a LaMancha wether, Gus, he is very special to me. He was born in late February and as a baby he got really really bad pneumonia. He almost died but I pulled him through it. I slept with him by my side every night until he got better, so we did bond a little, LOL. In August he had a tree branch fall on his head and he did survive that too. Guess I should have called him Lucky. Anyway, my parents said I could keep him, but I had to make a cart goat out of him otherwise we would have to eat him. He is 7 months old right now, and is sort of collar trained but I need to work on that.
He is very willing and very friendly. What basic skills should I start him out on? Where should I start in the first place? I bought him a horse halter to use as a training harness, I just need to figure out something for his head.
Any advice on where to start?
Thanks so much.


----------



## DW Farms

First I would teach him voice commands when you working with him. Something like, Stop, Go, Left Right, Back and Stand. Use any wording you like. After he get starts to pick up on that. Try ground driving, This is probably the hardest thing to go, because when you ground drive, you have halter, and reins and maybe harness, no cart. So its very very easy for the goat to turn around and look at you. If you can get someone to lead or stay out in front to start out with, It helps. Another thing, since goats are herd creatures, Try taking him away from the other goats and then get behind in and drive him back. He will more than likely stay out front. Once he gets that idea. On one of your trips back to the other goats. Try and turn him around, drive a few steps in the opposite direction and then turn him back around. After a while you should be able to drive him anywhere. Be patient!!, Goats are like horses. They will test your limits. Good Luck

Adam 
DW Farms


----------



## goathappy

Thanks!


----------



## jBlaze

*Goat Tracks*

Google Goat Tracks. Carolyn Eddy has a web-site and a magazine dedicated to pack goats. There may be some harness or carting information there too. She is really nice, and there is an e-mail link on the goat tracks site. Good luck and have fun!


----------



## el_cabron

There's a yahoo group about cart goats. Seems to be lots of people on it.

http://tech.groups.yahoo.com/group/Cart ... d=63124468


----------



## Potemkyn

Adam - do you still make harnesses?

Mike


----------



## DW Farms

Sorry for the late repley, but Yes I do still make the harnesses

Adam


----------



## Potemkyn

Great! What are those two measurements you need to make one? We were thinking of getting a collar harness for Cupid. He'll most likely be pulling a cart all by himself.

Thanks!

Mike


----------



## goat fever

I just ordered a harness from Adam and he needed to know the following measurements.

Girth measurement and 
The goats length, from the middle of the chest to the tail.

Adam I am correct, right!


----------



## DW Farms

Yes, those are the two measurements needed.

Adam


----------



## Potemkyn

I'll get those by this weekend.

Mike 

:horse:


----------



## Potemkyn

Adam;

We had to go out of town unexpectedly. Just getting things back in order...

:horse: 

Mike


----------



## lacy_94

dw farms your post has gave me the bug to start harnessing and packing again.
I love your website !!


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh

About how long does it take for them to learn the commands,and how big do they need to be before hooking them up to the cart/pulling you? I might decide to keep a kid next year to teach,Im pretty sure there will be a buckling that I wont want to part with. :lol:


----------



## Nupine

I bet there will be one too! There was this year for me!!! He is currently 6 weeks old and will be our working goat. They can usually start to pull by one year old if they are growing well, but not full weight till two or three. Remember, if you feed them well, they may grow till they are 4-5. You need to begin training at a very young age. They should know how to walk and stop by three months, and walk, stop, ''trot''[horse person here], back, and turn by 6 months. Then you can begin with the harnes and drag, cart by 12 months, and you being in the cart by 18 months or 2 years. Then you just can keep working with them and teaching them new things. Hope this helps. [If I am wrong, tell me.]


----------



## keren

Hey Adam, I have been trying to teach my boys to ground drive - but they are so used to following me, they keep turning around to look at me! I cannot get them to walk in front of me? Any ideas? I thought of having someone else lead them while I drive or the other way round, but I dont really have someone that can help out regularly.


----------



## Dreamchaser

I was curious if I could use a dog halter (the kind that straps around the belly) to train a goat with. I no nothing about training goats, and don't have one sufficient for cart pulling right now anyway.
Just curious


----------



## lacy_94

No I wouldn't use a dog harness. They are built for dogs and dogs are built diffrent from goats and the harness would press on the goats chest while pulling.

But I have heard on small goats, You can turn a horse haulter sidways or is it upside down..? and use that. haven't tried it but it sounds like it would work for baby goat training.


----------



## Dreamchaser

Adam, I am trying to make a light weight goat wagon that will hold 2 people and use large goats. Do you have any advice on plans for it? I got 2 matching bikes thinking I could use, but it didn't look like it was going to work the way I had hoped. Now I'm back to square one. What materials should I use to build this thing? If you have any ideas/advice please let me know. My husband and I are arguing about the design... :roll:


----------



## goatlover

hey adam i was wondering how much your harnesses are?? :shrug:


----------



## Coraxfeather

Me too and what colors they come in?


----------



## trenton

i am loking for a draft harness for my weather any one know how mutch adam form DW farms cost


----------



## Coraxfeather

I took a A size mini harness and cut it here patched it there eletric tape it here smaller pieces here and there and I got a working harness jsut like the ones in the books


----------



## kornhypknotic

Hi!

I've been wanting to train my 17 month-old Saanen wether how to pull carts and/or carry a pack, but I don't know where to start. I have harness-trained a puppy before, but never a goat. What advice/tips do you have for a beginner?

Thanks!


----------



## rocky_ridge_goats

I missed three day's worth training, and now my goats seemed to have "lost" all of what they learned! They aren't responding to 'come,' 'stop,' or even 'stand.' All three were working before. Should I re-start training at the beginning? They have only really been "training" for a week now, or am I just placing my expectations too high?


----------



## Paige

Is it true that Oberhaslis dont make good cart goats? I have a really nice american obe wether that I have trained to pull and he has done wonderfully at following my camands. He has pulled me, but he has never pulled a really heavy load before. I guess mabey they are just a sunday drive type of goat? I also think the book Iread it in was just older so it might be because the obe as a breed has changed so much? Im knew to this so I just not sure.


----------



## kiddinglamb

Hi, 

I am going to train me ewe (I know this is a goat site  ) to harness. I have never done anything with harness so I have a few questions. 

1) Wool growth - this ewe will only get about 2 inches of wool so will she need an adjustable harness? is there such a thing?

2) size - I haven't been around anything but kids so I have no idea what size goats get to. The ewe will finish out to about 200-250 lbs so if was going to order a harness what size would I get?

3) anything else? - how long before she lambs (kids) do I need to stop carting? anything else I have forgotten?

Thanks for answering a few sheepish questions.


----------



## spots mom

do you still make harnesses and how much are they? I have a nubian i would love to get a harness for and think he would love to learn something to do with me. 

Michelle Blount-Jordan
Cedar Crest Farms
Jellico, TN


----------



## naturalgoats

See this post.... viewtopic.php?f=10&t=20323


----------



## copper905

Which is better for a pack goat for a begginer goat keeper?

LaMancha or Oberhaslis


----------



## Paige

I have read an article by two huge pack goat people and they said they really disliked lamanchas for working. They said that they are so hard to motivate and that they are generally really mouthy. I love my oberhasli pack and cart goats. They are sooo easy to train, not to mention beautiful. They are really good workers and they are so sweet and quiet. My oberhasli hardly ever make a peep. I know some people that have had been successful with manchas but I have to say I really love my obes. This is just my opinion so do what you think is best. :wave:


----------



## naturalgoats

If you are looking for pretty colors than I think obes are gorgeous... no experience working them but I just think they are really pretty


----------



## Jake Levi

Nice website Adam but the doe pics wouldnt download, the others did. 

What are the mature weights of your Boer Bucks and Wethers? And heights. 

Jake


----------



## Kingsmeadow

Hello Adam

My husband is stuck on the idea that he wants a couple of draft goats. Their main purpose would be pulling a cart. He was thinking about a couple Boer wether's. What breed do you recommend?


----------



## naturalgoats

Boers would definitely work. I think they would have good power. However they might be a bit short... I know people who have fantastic boer/large dairy goat crosses. The dairy gives them height. I have two saanens who are really sweet.


----------



## Frosty1

Just wondering, never done draft/cart goats before. Would goats be able to pull a person in a cart? How many goats would it take? Would a LaMancha/Boer wether be a good goat for this? Thanks!


----------



## Jake Levi

I am seriously interested in the Kiko cross for working, I have a Boer/Kiko doeling and getting a Kiko buck in the spring to breed to my does for pack goats, the Kiko is longer legged then the Boer and has more resistance to parasites. 

Right now I have a Saanen doe and an Alpine besides the Boer/Kiko doe, I hope to add a couple more Kiko cross does in the spring. 

I have one Boer/Alpine wether and he is definitely shorter legged then my two Alpine/Saanen wethers. He does have nice weight though, and he is a month or two younger then them.


----------



## Ozark Lady

I have been working with my LaMancha does for quite awhile.
I milk, brush, trim feet, and then take them for a walk to leash train them, I am also getting them used to being tied out for a while each day.
I ordered harness for them, yesterday, so I guess they will be beginning training for pulling a small cart.
These ladies are about 4 years old, so at their peak of size.
I also kept two young does this year. They are only a few months old, so not really training, other than going for a walk with me and the mama's. They are bottle babies raised with the mama's, so very friendly.
I know that milk production is a load on them already, so I am thinking only small loads while milking heavily, but even so, they could help carry a small amount.
I plan to build a cart out of bicycle parts so the weight will be light.


----------



## goat luver 101

Hi,

I have a huge cashmere wether and I think it would be neat if he could give kids a ride. Where do you buy a goat cart or how do you make one. Also, how much weight do you think a 120 pound goat can pull?

Thanks so much Adam!


----------



## naturalgoats

Hi,
Goats can generally pull up to about twice their weight in a four-wheeled cart. I would tend to go less if you are using a two wheeled cart.... 1-1.5... That still lets you pull 120-180 lbs. You can buy a cart at various places online, or you could modify a garden cart or a radio flyer with shafts that can be bought or made. I also could send you instructions to build your own wooden bodied cart with bicycle wheels... 
You will also need a decent harness. You could make or buy one. I think Adam's look nice (never actually tried one though) or you could buy from hoegger or llama supply company....
I hope that helps!
M.


----------



## goat luver 101

wow...yes, thanks so much! Thats really helpful...I never would have guessed 2 times their body weight...if its not too much trouble could you post the plans to build a cart with bike wheels??
Thanks so much!


----------



## naturalgoats

I'm working on it... went back to the book we used and realized that we heavily modified the design so I'm typing it up... 
M.


----------



## rjpcr

really fantastic stuff!


----------



## Texas.girl

I have a 3 month old Spanish buck. Can a buck be used for cart pulling? I have thought about training him but so far only thinking, no action. He does wear a dog collar.


----------



## Bambi

Yes a buck can be trained to pull a cart. We have a Nubian buck, Puddles he has been trained to pull a cart and do packing as well. Puddles worked a lot in the woods skidding small logs to my fathers sawmill. He was great at it. He is too old now at twelve years old and is retired.
The only drawback with a buck is the smell can be overwhelming at times. :wink:


----------



## uintapackgurl

*pack saddles? panniers etc...????*

Hi i am just getting into packing goats and i wanted some different opinions on what kind of pack saddle/gear would be best for me to get. I do serious back country packing and have been training my goat to carry a small dog pack but next year he will be ready for a full sized pack and i am looking for something that won't cost an arm and a leg but will be comfy for my goat.


----------



## naturalgoats

Hi, I've never really done any serious packing, sadly, but I did design a saddle that should in theory work well and be comfortable. My goats are fine with it, but only really wear it around the property... You could make one and tell me how it does on the trail .... https://sites.google.com/site/2creeksgoats/pack-saddles (p.s. I did the aluminum thingy I mentioned at the end and it worked!!!)

I've also always thought this one looked cool...
http://northwestpackgoats.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1&products_id=5
anyway.. there are lots of others out there... they just tend to be a bit pricey... 
also there is a yahoo group devoted specifically to pack goats that you might have better luck on....
Best of luck!
M.


----------

